# Someone Broke Into My Shop!



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Went out to the shop (garage behind the house) this morning and found the screen cut and the window smashed in! My bedroom window is only about 25' away and I (and the dog) slept right through it! I must life a clean life because nothing was stolen!!! Time to upgrade the security measures.

Now that its Deer season and we are all making tons of cash..(at least in the eyes of our clients)...I want to urge the rest of you out there to not get lazy and leave money,hunting weapons, wallets or like valuables out to tempt the scum that lurks among the honest hunters. (I never do)

I've been putting off bars on the window (the only weak point of entry) because of how it looks, butt now I have no choice.

Take a look at your own shop! Are you as secure as you think? Often times its simple things that can deter this from happening to you! In my case I believe that it was the crack in the outer window caused by a rock from the mower this summer I meant to fix, and never quite got around to that invited this.

Mitch


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

Wow that sucks, atleast they did not get anything. Hopefully it won't happen again.

Good luck


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Yeah, at least they didn't take anything!
I had my shop broke into this summer and the bastards
stole my 27" flat screen tv, DVD player, power drill, sawsall, dremel tool,
and all my dremel attatchments. They also got into my garage and took
my gas can with 3 gallons of gas for my tractor! I swear if I would have
caught them, this world would be a few scum bags short.:evil::rant:

Mike


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey Trappers Taxidermy if you would like I would be more then happy to build you some bars for your windows. I would charge you for material only. Let me know ok. I hate to hear about how this low lifes got some ones mount.


----------

